# Weed Eater Outboard????????



## Dice1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Has anyone ever built one from the plans off ebay or just built one to see what would happen?? Have weed eater and have 2 trolling motors thought it might be a cheaper item than a small outboard??


----------



## Trcothorn (Apr 1, 2011)

thats funny i was on youtube 10 min. ago watching this
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXEOXh6jTtE&NR=1


----------



## bm3dufner (Apr 2, 2011)

i bought the plans just havent built the outboard


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 2, 2011)

seems like an inexpensive little kicker, but bet it would be noisy as all heck at WOT for any length of time.


----------



## reedjj (Apr 3, 2011)

A used trolling motor would be cheaper and provide way more power. 

Like the jet boat motor made from a leaf blower..Cool idea but not very effective!


----------



## basstender10.6 (Apr 3, 2011)

here is one for sale https://smalloutboards.com/bumbee.htm

They seem to sell at around 100 bucks. which is a good choice but it is going to be really loud.


----------



## clarkbre (Apr 3, 2011)

So who's going to be the first person to make a weed eater out of an Evinrude? :roll: 

Those motors are like El Caminos, they don't really work either way!


----------



## reedjj (Apr 3, 2011)

You would be better off building a small mud motor from a 1.5hp or 2hp small enging, like from harbor freight, or from a used lawn mower or old pump/genny motor.

I think right now orion ouboards makes the smallest one @ 6hp.


----------



## Dice1 (Apr 6, 2011)

well im gonna give it a shot. have a older Weed Eater and gonna order a Kipawa prop to see what happens.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Apr 6, 2011)

guy made a drill as a trolling motor lol 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRjoUdG2oKs&feature=related


----------

